# English speaking builder



## Petehvan (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi. My wife and I are about to view a property in the Torre del Mar area which could be ideal for us with a bit of building work. Can anyone recommend a good English speaking builder who works for a fair rate.

Thanks. Pete


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Don't know any builders in your area.

In our area it is best to use Spanish builders for a number of reasons.

A word of caution about buying a property and doing building work. You need to be sure you can actually get permissions. Simple stuff (eg kitchen refit )should be fine. Extensions , swimming pool can be problematic.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Petehvan (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks for the tip, I am quite happy to use Spanish builders providing I can comunicate and get across what I require doling. The work would be all inside and relatively straight forward so hopefully I will not have to many problems.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Petehvan said:


> Hi. My wife and I are about to view a property in the Torre del Mar area which could be ideal for us with a bit of building work. Can anyone recommend a good English speaking builder who works for a fair rate.
> 
> Thanks. Pete


I've said it before and I'll say it again - please use a Spanish builder and take an interpreter if required.

I'd rather use a GOOD builder who only spoke Spanish than a builder who spoke my native tongue but did a cr*p job.

There are so many Brits who come over here having done a little DIY in UK and then claim they are builders who know the Spanish building regs and who can 'sort' all the necessary paperwork. In my experience these people are actually very few and far between.

I would always choose Spanish workmen over anyone else for work in Spain.

[thus endeth the lesson]


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I can recommend an Irish builder called O Reilly. 

He's not bad, and certainly cheaper than Stubbs but you do need to supervise his work.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Petehvan said:


> Thanks for the tip, I am quite happy to use Spanish builders providing I can comunicate and get across what I require doling. The work would be all inside and relatively straight forward so hopefully I will not have to many problems.


... you will still need licences - which are your responsibility and not the builder's.


----------



## Petehvan (Dec 27, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> ... you will still need licences - which are your responsibility and not the builder's.


Hi by licences do you mean planning consent


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Petehvan said:


> Hi by licences do you mean planning consent


 Your best bet would be to ask at the local Ayuntamiento/town hall. As far as I know, different regions have different criteria. Some areas require you to get permissions/licences to knock internal walls down, re-allocate rooms - even to re-tile???

You need to be aware of the differences of buying, renovating and building properties in Spain from the UK

Jo xxx


----------



## Petehvan (Dec 27, 2015)

jojo said:


> Your best bet would be to ask at the local Ayuntamiento/town hall. As far as I know, different regions have different criteria. Some areas require you to get permissions/licences to knock internal walls down, re-allocate rooms - even to re-tile???
> 
> You need to be aware of the differences of buying, renovating and building properties in Spain from the UK
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks for that Jo I will do that, the list of things to do in the few weeks we are in Spain is getting ever longer,however we have to be back in England in February for to complete on our house sale. It's all very exciting if not a bit stressful 


Pete


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Petehvan said:


> Thanks for that Jo I will do that, the list of things to do in the few weeks we are in Spain is getting ever longer,however we have to be back in England in February for to complete on our house sale. It's all very exciting if not a bit stressful
> 
> 
> Pete


Just tread carefully, many British have been burnt one way or another when they've bought in Spain - its very different, the rules, the laws, the legalities...... Have a good look through the forum for info - I'll try to dig up some threads about buying in Spain and post them here. 

That all said, yes its exciting! Spain is a great country to live in and hey, a bit of stress is good for you lol 

Jo xxx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Petehvan said:


> Hi by licences do you mean planning consent


Yes but they're called licences in Spain - major works or minor works.




jojo said:


> Your best bet would be to ask at the local Ayuntamiento/town hall. As far as I know, different regions have different criteria. Some areas require you to get permissions/licences to knock internal walls down, re-allocate rooms - even to re-tile???
> 
> You need to be aware of the differences of buying, renovating and building properties in Spain from the UK
> 
> Jo xxx


Even to replace one broken tile! or even to repaint internal rooms - crazy but true!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ving-spain/893994-first-time-buyer-spain.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ments-look-out.html?highlight=buying+property

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp.../932666-buying-rundown-property-opinions.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ing-spain/924026-buying-renting-property.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...rather-than-uk.html?highlight=buying+property

There's lots of stuff about buying in Spain, but here's a few

Jo xxx


----------



## Petehvan (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks again Jo you have given me plenty of bed time reading.


Pete


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

We sadly used a british builder and his 'mates' to do our house. Big mistake! He didn't have a clue about spanish building regulations at all, no matter how silly things seemed at the time, we now had to do most things again as he wasn't very good. i.e. the gas pipe should never be inside the walls, they should always go outside, he said 'nah! thats rubbish, it doesn't matter at all, it would look nicer if you can't see the pipes. 

Now the insurance company won't insure us until the pipes are outside. 

He kept our fridge full of beer cans for him and his mates and no wonder all the plastering work is a mess, lol! 

Better use Spanish people. They know their work.


----------



## Petehvan (Dec 27, 2015)

Lolito said:


> We sadly used a british builder and his 'mates' to do our house. Big mistake! He didn't have a clue about spanish building regulations at all, no matter how silly things seemed at the time, we now had to do most things again as he wasn't very good. i.e. the gas pipe should never be inside the walls, they should always go outside, he said 'nah! thats rubbish, it doesn't matter at all, it would look nicer if you can't see the pipes.
> 
> Now the insurance company won't insure us until the pipes are outside.
> 
> ...


I think my first stop will be as Jo recommended will be the Town Hall and then Spanish builder. The name of a good lawyer would be a great help

Regards. Pete


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

We used a great father and son team from Nerja, great job at a very fair price. They sorted our licence out for us too at very minimal cost. The son speaks excellent English, let me know if you want any more info.


----------



## Petehvan (Dec 27, 2015)

WeeScottie said:


> We used a great father and son team from Nerja, great job at a very fair price. They sorted our licence out for us too at very minimal cost. The son speaks excellent English, let me know if you want any more info.


Hi thanks for that 
I will be in touch after my town hall visit

Regards. Pete


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Perfecto! I hope it all goes lovely and smoothly for you.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Petehvan said:


> I think my first stop will be as Jo recommended will be the Town Hall and then Spanish builder. The name of a good lawyer would be a great help
> 
> Regards. Pete


If your property is near Torre del Mar then it will come under Vélez-Málaga Ayuntamiento, and you will need to go to the Urbanismo Department, which is in a separate building from the Town Hall. Urbanismo deals with all planning issues and building licences. It is located in Plaza San Franciso:-

Urbanismo, Infraestructuras y Servicios Operativos

I would not count on there being anybody available in the office who speaks English, as this is not an area where very many people in public offices do, so it would probably be a good idea to take a translator with you otherwise you may have a wasted visit.


----------



## Petehvan (Dec 27, 2015)

Lynn R said:


> If your property is near Torre del Mar then it will come under Vélez-Málaga Ayuntamiento, and you will need to go to the Urbanismo Department, which is in a separate building from the Town Hall. Urbanismo deals with all planning issues and building licences. It is located in Plaza San Franciso:-
> 
> Urbanismo, Infraestructuras y Servicios Operativos
> 
> I would not count on there being anybody available in the office who speaks English, as this is not an area where very many people in public offices do, so it would probably be a good idea to take a translator with you otherwise you may have a wasted visit.


Thanks for that info very useful, you do not know of a good lawyer in that area.

Regards. Pete


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

When I bought my house almost 13 years ago I used De Cotta Law who are in Calle Diputación in Nerja, and was very happy with their service.

More recently, some people we know were buying a house nearby and were all set to sign the sale contract and pay the deposit direct to the estate agent, who had assured them there were no debts attached to the property and it was completely legal. We managed to persuade them to consult a lawyer before handing over any money, and directed them to Judit at a firm called Helping Axarquia who are in Camino Viejo de Málaga in Vélez-Málaga, who is the daughter of a friend of ours' landlord and had been very helpful to them with advice. Within 2 days she had advised them that there was a mortgage of over €30k on the property and it was described on the escritura as a single storey house although it had been extensively reformed and now has 3 floors. She sorted out all the problems so she seems to know her stuff. She is Spanish but speaks fluent English.

<SNIP>


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> When I bought my house almost 13 years ago I used De Cotta Law who are in Calle Diputación in Nerja, and was very happy with their service.
> 
> More recently, some people we know were buying a house nearby and were all set to sign the sale contract and pay the deposit direct to the estate agent, who had assured them there were no debts attached to the property and it was completely legal. We managed to persuade them to consult a lawyer before handing over any money, and directed them to Judit at a firm called Helping Axarquia who are in Camino Viejo de Málaga in Vélez-Málaga, who is the daughter of a friend of ours' landlord and had been very helpful to them with advice. Within 2 days she had advised them that there was a mortgage of over €30k on the property and it was described on the escritura as a single storey house although it had been extensively reformed and now has 3 floors. She sorted out all the problems so she seems to know her stuff. She is Spanish but speaks fluent English.
> 
> <SNIP>


I am sorry that information apparently contravened forum rules, but I am at a loss to understand why they should be considered a competing service since they are a firm of solicitors and tax consultants, and not an information forum. I was asked if I could recommend a local solicitor which I did, and this is their address and phone number.

https://plus.google.com/105951010955114927546/about

I was under the impression that forum members were allowed to post details of firms providing goods and service if in response to requests for information from other members.


----------



## Petehvan (Dec 27, 2015)

Lynn R said:


> When I bought my house almost 13 years ago I used De Cotta Law who are in Calle Diputación in Nerja, and was very happy with their service.
> 
> More recently, some people we know were buying a house nearby and were all set to sign the sale contract and pay the deposit direct to the estate agent, who had assured them there were no debts attached to the property and it was completely legal. We managed to persuade them to consult a lawyer before handing over any money, and directed them to Judit at a firm called Helping Axarquia who are in Camino Viejo de Málaga in Vélez-Málaga, who is the daughter of a friend of ours' landlord and had been very helpful to them with advice. Within 2 days she had advised them that there was a mortgage of over €30k on the property and it was described on the escritura as a single storey house although it had been extensively reformed and now has 3 floors. She sorted out all the problems so she seems to know her stuff. She is Spanish but speaks fluent English.
> 
> <SNIP>


Thanks so much for your help, I will be contacting them when I arrive in Spain next week. I have a friend who is fluent in Spanish has offered to come down from the Costa Blanca to help me through the process.


Kind regards. Pete


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

As someone who has worked and lived in Spain for nearly thirty years,i can assure you their are cowboy builders of many nations, yes Spanish too! Local recommendations are the best way forward.


----------



## Petehvan (Dec 27, 2015)

jonmlb748 said:


> As someone who has worked and lived in Spain for nearly thirty years,i can assure you their are cowboy builders of many nations, yes Spanish too! Local recommendations are the best way forward.



Thanks for those words of wisdom, I was hoping to get some recommendations through th forum but so far no luck.


Kind regards. Pete


----------



## Petehvan (Dec 27, 2015)

WeeScottie said:


> We used a great father and son team from Nerja, great job at a very fair price. They sorted our licence out for us too at very minimal cost. The son speaks excellent English, let me know if you want any more info.


Hi will ping them an email, thanks again

Pete


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

They'll do you an excellent job and you'll have lots of laughs along the way....I'm a bit ocd re tidiness and they met my exacting standards...Paco is Mr Clean!


----------

